# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Uusia varikkoratkaisuja

## antti

Veolia toimii taas Hakunilassa, mm 61 ja 87 linjat ajetaan sieltäkäsin. Concordialla kuulemma varikkotilaa Rajatorpassa Köysikujalla.

----------


## Miska

> Veolia toimii taas Hakunilassa, mm 61 ja 87 linjat ajetaan sieltäkäsin. Concordialla kuulemma varikkotilaa Rajatorpassa Köysikujalla.


Concordia on aloittanut varikkotoiminnan myös Itä-Helsingissä Myllypuron voimalaitoksen kupeessa. Tällä hetkellä tuolta ajetaan käsittääkseni vain Jokeria, mutta täysi tohina alkaa vuodenvaihteessa. On muuten varsin optimaalinen paikka varikolle ajatellen Kontulan suunnan liityntälinjoja, kaikilta päätepysäkeiltä on ajomatkaa varikolle vain noin 1 - 3 kilometriä (yölinjoilla toki on Rautatientorille hieman pidempi siirtymä).

Lisäksi Concordialla on h15(A):ta varten muutaman auton sivutoimipiste Hernesaaressa. Ehkäpä tuonnekin tulee lisää autoja vuodenvaihteessa, kun Concalle tulee liikennöitäväksi mm. h16.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Pitäjänmäen varikko on nykyisin tyhjä. Onkohan siihen tulossa ketään uutta "asukasta"? Sinne sopisi ainakin osa Klovin autoista.

----------


## Baikkuri

> Veolia toimii taas Hakunilassa, mm 61 ja 87 linjat ajetaan sieltäkäsin. Concordialla kuulemma varikkotilaa Rajatorpassa Köysikujalla.


Hakunilasta operoidaan V61,S520,H97N linjoja Veolian puolesta.

----------


## Tuomas Kyheröinen

> Hakunilasta operoidaan V61,S520,H97N linjoja Veolian puolesta.


Jos kerran s520, niin miksei myös s519?

----------


## TEP70

> Pitäjänmäen varikko on nykyisin tyhjä. Onkohan siihen tulossa ketään uutta "asukasta"? Sinne sopisi ainakin osa Klovin autoista.


Jotenkin tuntuu, että tuo pieni ja ahdas nurkka siirtyy kyllä muuhun käyttöön ennen pitkää. En tiedä, montako autoa Pitäjänmäkeen mahtui, tuskin yli 30:ä, jos sitäkään. Aika äkkiä tulevat kanaverkot vastaan, jos uuden yrittäjän toiminta laajenee. Tuskin kannattaa myöskään esim. Concordian hajauttaa lännen toimintojaan kahteen paikkaan.

----------


## JT

> Tuskin kannattaa myöskään esim. Concordian hajauttaa lännen toimintojaan kahteen paikkaan.


Nyttenhän ne ovat jo kolmessa eri paikassa: Klovi, Hannus ja Koivuvaara, tosin kahdessa jälkimmäisessä autopaikkoja on vain n. 10 kummassakin.

----------


## ESLL

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenteen varikko muuttaa Tattariharjuun entisen Delta-auton tiloihin helmikuun 2009 alussa, kun vuokrasopimus Raskoneen (toinen savu 8) kanssa päättyy tammikuun lopussa.

----------


## kuukanko

Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne on muuttanut Malmilta Kolohonkaan Myllymäen naapuriksi. Uusi osoite on Kivipyykintie 8.

----------


## TEP70

> Etelä-Suomen Linjaliikenne on muuttanut Malmilta Kolohonkaan Myllymäen naapuriksi. Uusi osoite on Kivipyykintie 8.


No johan se nyt jatkuvasti muuttaa!?! Vastahan se siirtyi Toiselta savulta Malmille.

----------


## J_J

> No johan se nyt jatkuvasti muuttaa!?! Vastahan se siirtyi Toiselta savulta Malmille.


Kuulemani mukaan muuttivat nyt "vihdoin" vuokralta omaan kiinteistöön. Ehkäpä se rauhoittaa muuttamisintoa hieman. Toisaalta, nyt on poistokuntoon ajetun vanhan kaluston "kaatopaikka" ihan lähellä, naapurissa  :Wink:

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen Suomenojan varikkoaluetta on laajennettu muuttamalla tontin Matinkylän puoleisella laidalla olevasta metsiköstä kaistale bussien pysäköintialueeksi.

----------


## hana

Onko kenelläkään tietoa Hakunilan varikon kohtalosta? Muuttaako se Päiväkumpuun ja jos niin milloin?

----------


## kuukanko

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa Hakunilan varikon kohtalosta? Muuttaako se Päiväkumpuun ja jos niin milloin?


Vantaalla on kova halu siirtää Itä-Vantaan linja-autovarikko muualle, mutta asia on junnannut selvitysvaiheessa jo vuosia. Googlaamalla "Itä-Vantaan linja-autovarikko" löytää tietoa hankkeesta.

----------


## Max

> Onko kenelläkään tietoa Hakunilan varikon kohtalosta? Muuttaako se Päiväkumpuun ja jos niin milloin?


Uuden varikon paikka Lahdenväylän Kuninkaanmäen liittymän tuntumassa näkyy olevan hakattu paljaaksi puista.

----------


## hana

Jostakin muistelin lukeneeni, että kyseiseen kohtaan tulee logistiikkayhtiön tiloja ja jos ne saavat Vantaan kaupungilta riittävän pitkän vuokrasopimuksen niin ovat valmiita vuokraamaan osan alueesta bussivarikoksi. Alue, jossa nyt tehdään pohjatöitä on varsin laaja. Samassa jutussa oli että Vantaan kaupunki haluaisi varikon vuokraamisen HSL:n tehtäväksi, johon HSL vastasi, että sillä ei ole muitakaan varikoita eikä osaamista tältä sektorilta.

----------


## Signed by Me

> Ei nyt sentään, koska Nobinahan voitti ensi vuoden alusta ison tukun Herttoniemen linjoja, joita se kaiketi alkaa ajaa Myllypurosta (?).



Nuo linjat ajetaan ymmärtääkseni Herttoniemen uudelta varikolta.

----------


## aki

> Nuo linjat ajetaan ymmärtääkseni Herttoniemen uudelta varikolta.


Tuo on itselleni ihan uusi tieto! Ilmeisesti siis vuokraavat pienen alueen jostain Herttoniemen teollisuusalueelta? Nobinallahan on kokemusta näistä pienistä sivutoimipisteistä, Klovin varikollakin tällaisia on kolme, Hannus, Rajatorppa ja Kaivoksela.

----------


## Nak

> Tuo on itselleni ihan uusi tieto! Ilmeisesti siis vuokraavat pienen alueen jostain Herttoniemen teollisuusalueelta? Nobinallahan on kokemusta näistä pienistä sivutoimipisteistä, Klovin varikollakin tällaisia on kolme, Hannus, Rajatorppa ja Kaivoksela.


Tarkemmin sanottuna Herttoniemen liikennettä varten on vuokrattu varikkotilaa Roihupellosta osoitteesta Putkitie 3. Tämä uusi paikka sijaitsee ihan linjan h80 päätepysäkin vieressä. 

Myllypuron varikkoa uhkaa lakkautus ehkäpä tässä ihan lähitulevaisuudessa, Helsingin Energian tontti on kuuleman mukaan kaavoitettu asuinalueeksi, ja nykyäänhän helenillä ei itsellään ole kauheasti käyttöä koko paikalle, vaan alueella on paljon vuokralaisia.. Tämän lisäksi uuden varikon perustamista joudutti se, että Myllypuroon ei mahdu enempää busseja..

----------


## aki

> Tarkemmin sanottuna Herttoniemen liikennettä varten on vuokrattu varikkotilaa Roihupellosta osoitteesta Putkitie 3. Tämä uusi paikka sijaitsee ihan linjan h80 päätepysäkin vieressä.


Googlasin tuon Putkitie 3:n, ei kai tuohon toimistotalojen välissäolevalle parkkialueelle mitään bussivarikkoa voi perustaa? http://maps.google.fi/maps/place?fti...KWDBEpF9bD-azw

----------


## zige94

> Googlasin tuon Putkitie 3:n, ei kai tuohon toimistotalojen välissäolevalle parkkialueelle mitään bussivarikkoa voi perustaa? http://maps.google.fi/maps/place?fti...KWDBEpF9bD-azw


Ei tuohon mitenkään voi saada varikkoa. Eihän tuossa ole mitään kohtaa mihin mahtuisi edes n. kymmentä bussia enempää. Ja Herttoniemen paketissa niitä auto oli kuitenkin enemmän kuin kymmenen.

----------


## Signed by Me

> Ei tuohon mitenkään voi saada varikkoa. Eihän tuossa ole mitään kohtaa mihin mahtuisi edes n. kymmentä bussia enempää. Ja Herttoniemen paketissa niitä auto oli kuitenkin enemmän kuin kymmenen.


No sinne se kuitenkin tulee, en tiedä millaiset tilat siellä on käytössä. Ajomestarikin on jo kyseiselle varikolle valittu ja sinne siirtymään halukkaita kuljettajia kysellään.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Googlasin tuon Putkitie 3:n, ei kai tuohon toimistotalojen välissäolevalle parkkialueelle mitään bussivarikkoa voi perustaa? http://maps.google.fi/maps/place?fti...KWDBEpF9bD-azw


Eli busseja ilmeisesti säilytetään tällä parkkialueella.

----------


## Hemi

Oiskohan tämä kuitenkin se parkkipaikka; http://maps.google.fi/?ll=60.210801,...,,0,10.57&z=17
(Putkitie 3:n taka/etupiha...ihan miten asian näkee)

----------


## aki

> Oiskohan tämä kuitenkin se parkkipaikka; http://maps.google.fi/?ll=60.210801,...,,0,10.57&z=17
> (Putkitie 3:n taka/etupiha...ihan miten asian näkee)


No toi vaikuttaa jo paremmalta, Putkitien osoite on kyllä aika hämäävä kun toi asvalttikenttä näyttää olevan Tulppatien, Viilarintien ja Laippatien rajaamalla alueella.

----------


## Kani

Kannattaa osoitetta ihmeteltäessä huomioida, että se on rakennuksessa sijaitsevien toimistotilojen osoite, eihän posti muillakaan varikoilla vie kirjeitä seisovien linja-autojen luo.

----------


## hana

Ymmärsinkö oikein että nykyisen Veolian Keravan varikon tilalle tulee Tarjoustalo? Keravan kaupunki möi 1,2 miljoonalla eurolla tontin Peltomäenkatu 2:sta. Cramohan siitä jo muutti pois.

----------


## hana

Tarkemmin katsottuna Veolia Keravan varikko on osoitteessa Peltomäenkatu 4 ja tonttikaupat tehtiin Peltomäenkatu 2:sta. Alle hehtaarin kokoinen tontti tosin kuullostaa pieneltä kun Keski-Uusimaassa oli otsikko, että alueelle tulee suuri vähittäiskauppa.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 19:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:07 ----------

Luettuani nyt kokonaan Keski-Uudenmaan jutun niin siinä sanotaan, että myös Veolian tilat on irtisanottu ja irtisanomisaika on 3kk. Saa nähdä minne Veolia siirtää toimintansa. Nykyisellä paikalla on kuitenkin sekä tankkaus mahdollisuus että pesuhalli busseille. Tälläisten tilojen löytäminen 3 kuukaudessa on varmasti hankalaa. Ainahan Veolia voi tietysti siirtää toimintojaan Hakunilaan ja Tuupakkaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jokos tuon Nobinan Herttoniemen varikon rakennustyöt on aloitettu? Ajoin tuon parkkialueen ohi reilu viikko sitten, eikä siellä ollut ainakaan vielä silloin tehty mitään.

----------


## Nak

> Jokos tuon Nobinan Herttoniemen varikon rakennustyöt on aloitettu? Ajoin tuon parkkialueen ohi reilu viikko sitten, eikä siellä ollut ainakaan vielä silloin tehty mitään.


Eihän sinne mitään tarvitse rakentaa erikseen. Tilat on vuokrattu jostain olemassa olevasta kiinteistöstä (putkitie 3) ja piha on vain piha jossa busseja voi säilyttää  :Wink:

----------


## aki

> Eihän sinne mitään tarvitse rakentaa erikseen. Tilat on vuokrattu jostain olemassa olevasta kiinteistöstä (putkitie 3) ja piha on vain piha jossa busseja voi säilyttää


Aika näkyvällä paikalla tulevat siinä olemaan ja alttiina kaikenlaiselle ilkivallalle, ihmettelen eikö sitä piha-aluetta aiota edes aidata?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Aika näkyvällä paikalla tulevat siinä olemaan ja alttiina kaikenlaiselle ilkivallalle, ihmettelen eikö sitä piha-aluetta aiota edes aidata?


Juuri tätä aitausta meinasin. Onkohan muuten ne rekkojen perävaunut+muut romut jo siirretty pois sieltä parkkialueelta?

----------


## karihoo

Tänään bongasin Vantaalta Nobinan pikkuvarikon osoitteesta Valimontie 22. Ns. Auramon talon takapihalla. Onkohan tämä kovinkaan uusi juttu?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tänään bongasin Vantaalta Nobinan pikkuvarikon osoitteesta Valimontie 22. Ns. Auramon talon takapihalla. Onkohan tämä kovinkaan uusi juttu?


Jos se on nyt varikkokäytössä, niin sitten se on uusi juttu. Muutaman vuoden siellä on kuitenkin ollut Veromiehen korjaamo, missä korjataan Myllypuron varikon bussit.

----------


## Nak

> Jos se on nyt varikkokäytössä, niin sitten se on uusi juttu. Muutaman vuoden siellä on kuitenkin ollut Veromiehen korjaamo, missä korjataan Myllypuron varikon bussit.


Korjaamo siellä on edelleenkin vain

----------


## kuukanko

Espoon kaupunki on myymässä Koskelosta varikkotonttia Veolia Transport Finland Oy:n käyttöön: esityslista

----------


## Nak

> Espoon kaupunki on myymässä Koskelosta varikkotonttia Veolia Transport Finland Oy:n käyttöön: esityslista


Tekstistä saa sen käsityksen että Veolialla ollaan aika varmoja huomisesta kilpailutuloksesta  :Smile:  Eihän Veolialla ole koskelon suunnalla mitään liikennettä, kilpailutettavana sen sijaan sillä suunnalla oli vaikka mitä mm. Niipperin suunnan sisäiset linjat ja suurin osa elielin seutulinjoista...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tekstistä saa sen käsityksen että Veolialla ollaan aika varmoja huomisesta kilpailutuloksesta


Tietävätkö liikennöitsijät nämä tulokset jo ennen, kun HSL:n hallitus käsittelee kilpailutuksen ratkaisun? Ja tuo 70 autoa kuulostaa aika isolta määrältä, ei Veolia nyt kai kaikkia kohteita voita...

----------


## Nak

> Tietävätkö liikennöitsijät nämä tulokset jo ennen, kun HSL:n hallitus käsittelee kilpailutuksen ratkaisun? Ja tuo 70 autoa kuulostaa aika isolta määrältä, ei Veolia nyt kai kaikkia kohteita voita...


Laskin nopeasti ettå e20-27, 29 ja 231, 247, 248, 270, 315, 321, 324, ja 345 vara-autoineen olisi aika lähellä sitä.. 

Sain esityslistan liitteistä käsityksen että varikon tontti on alustavasti sovittu jo syyskuussa ja että "päämajakin" tälle uudelle varikolle muuttaisi jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Sain esityslistan liitteistä käsityksen että varikon tontti on alustavasti sovittu jo syyskuussa ja että "päämajakin" tälle uudelle varikolle muuttaisi jossain vaiheessa.


Eli varikon perustaminen on ollut suunnitteilla jo ennen tämän kilpailutuksen ratkaisua...

----------


## aki

> Tietävätkö liikennöitsijät nämä tulokset jo ennen, kun HSL:n hallitus käsittelee kilpailutuksen ratkaisun? Ja tuo 70 autoa kuulostaa aika isolta määrältä, ei Veolia nyt kai kaikkia kohteita voita...


Veolia on näköjään tehnyt hakemuksen tuosta Koskelon varikon alueesta jo 26.9, vaikea uskoa että heillä voisi olla vielä tuossa vaiheessa mitään tietoa tulevan kilpailutuksen ratkaisusta, tai sitten ovat todella itsevarmoja tuloksesta, tai sitten jostain on vuotanut erittäin luotettavia tietoja Veolian pomoille.. Jos huomisessa HSL:n kokouksessa Veolia voittaa ison osan tai kaikki Pohjois-Espoon kohteet niin silloin kyllä on jossain jotain mätää!

----------


## Nak

> Eli varikon perustaminen on ollut suunnitteilla jo ennen tämän kilpailutuksen ratkaisua...


Itse kuitenkin takerrun vielä tässä vaiheessa tähän lauseeseen. 




> Tarkoituksena on perustaa uusi varikko elokuussa 2012 alkavan liikennöinnin tarpeisiin

----------


## kuukanko

> Veolia on näköjään tehnyt hakemuksen tuosta Koskelon varikon alueesta jo 26.9, vaikea uskoa että heillä voisi olla vielä tuossa vaiheessa mitään tietoa tulevan kilpailutuksen ratkaisusta, tai sitten ovat todella itsevarmoja tuloksesta, tai sitten jostain on vuotanut erittäin luotettavia tietoja Veolian pomoille.


Olisi pitänyt vuotaa oikein yliluotettavia tietoja, koska tarjoukset on jätetty vasta lokakuun lopussa  :Wink:

----------


## juzziz

Hyvä investointi.  :Wink:

----------


## hana

Veolian suunnitelmat Koskelossa liittynevät enemmän siihen, että jollakin aika välillä WL:n nykyisen varikon sijalle on suunniteltu uusia rakennuksia ja nykyisen Veolian varikon omistaa WL. Jos ja kun WL menee Suomenojalle olisi Veolia ilman varikkoa.

----------


## aki

> Veolian suunnitelmat Koskelossa liittynevät enemmän siihen, että jollakin aika välillä WL:n nykyisen varikon sijalle on suunniteltu uusia rakennuksia ja nykyisen Veolian varikon omistaa WL. Jos ja kun WL menee Suomenojalle olisi Veolia ilman varikkoa.


Tämän viestiketjun http://jlf.fi/f12/5168-hsl-bussiliik...-a/index7.html viestissä numero 96 asiaa oli jo selvennetty. Tuo Koskelon varikko tulee kyllä olemaan oleellisesti nykyistä Suomenojan varikkoa huonompi sijaintinsa suhteen, lähes kaikki veolian Espoon linjat kulkevat Etelä-Espoossa ja siirtoajot Koskeloon tulevat varsin pitkiksi.

----------


## hana

Veolian Keravan varikon toiminta loppuu vuoden 2012 helmikuun puolivälissä vuokrasopimuksen irtisanomisen johdosta. Linjat siirretään ajettavaksi Tuupakan ja Hakunilan varikoille.

----------


## Knightrider

> Aika näkyvällä paikalla tulevat siinä olemaan ja alttiina kaikenlaiselle ilkivallalle, ihmettelen eikö sitä piha-aluetta aiota edes aidata?


Ei ole aidattu ainakaan vielä.



> Juuri tätä aitausta meinasin. Onkohan muuten ne rekkojen perävaunut+muut romut jo siirretty pois sieltä parkkialueelta?


Eipä näyttäneet olevan..
Tänään kyseisellä "varikolla" majaili kolme Nobinan Irisbussia.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Jokin aika sitten, kun matkustin Merihaan ohi, huomasin siinä Hakaniemen sillan alla kaksi Nobinan bussia parkissa. Onko Nobinalla siellä jokin bussien säilytyspaikka, koska olen nähnyt siinä kyseisellä parkkialueella aikaisemminkin busseja?

----------


## JT

> Jokin aika sitten, kun matkustin Merihaan ohi, huomasin siinä Hakaniemen sillan alla kaksi Nobinan bussia parkissa. Onko Nobinalla siellä jokin bussien säilytyspaikka, koska olen nähnyt siinä kyseisellä parkkialueella aikaisemminkin busseja?


Hakaniemessä on kuljettajien taukotilat, joita alueella liikennöivät liikennöitsijät hyödyntävät työvuorosuunnittelussa. Osalla liikennöitsijöistä on sellaisia työvuoroja, joissa bussi pysyy kuljettajan mukana tauollakin joten uskoisin, että kyse on tästä. Yötä myöten bussit siellä tuskin siis seisovat.

----------


## zige94

> Hakaniemessä on kuljettajien taukotilat, joita alueella liikennöivät liikennöitsijät hyödyntävät työvuorosuunnittelussa. Osalla liikennöitsijöistä on sellaisia työvuoroja, joissa bussi pysyy kuljettajan mukana tauollakin joten uskoisin, että kyse on tästä. Yötä myöten bussit siellä tuskin siis seisovat.


Jep. Kuljettajilla on taukoja siellä. Esim. yksi Nobinan vuoro alkaa varikolta pikkuautolla ruuhkan alussa Pirkkolaa, 62:lla (alkaen 14:12 lähtevä vuoro) -< ruuhkan loppuun (viimeinen Rautatientorilta klo 17:33), siirto Pirkkolasta Hakaniemeen, bussi kuuluu jättää tuonne missä olet noita busseja nähnyt. Siellä tauko ja vaihto 19:06 linjalle 66. Ja tämä linjan 66 ottaa tämän parkkiin jätetyn 62:n ja menee sillä varikolle (Hakunila). Näitä 62:lta -> 66:lle on aika monia.

----------


## hana

Eilen sunnuntaina 12.02.2012 ajettiin viimeiset ajot Veolian Keravan varikolta. Varikon tilalle rakennetaan joku liikerakennus. Linjat 633 ja 738 siirtyivät ajettavaksi Tuupakasta ja linjat 87 ja 973 Hakunilasta. Samassa yhteydessä siirrettiin joitakin lähtöjä linjoilta 731, 732 ja 734 Tuupakkaan :Laughing:

----------


## Nak

> Tämän viestiketjun http://jlf.fi/f12/5168-hsl-bussiliik...-a/index7.html viestissä numero 96 asiaa oli jo selvennetty. Tuo Koskelon varikko tulee kyllä olemaan oleellisesti nykyistä Suomenojan varikkoa huonompi sijaintinsa suhteen, lähes kaikki veolian Espoon linjat kulkevat Etelä-Espoossa ja siirtoajot Koskeloon tulevat varsin pitkiksi.


Tuleeko se Veolian uusi varikko nyt koskeloon kun en mielestäni ole vieläkään nähnyt mitään työmaata siellä johon varikko tulisi? Jos meinaavat syksyksi sinne muuttaa voi tulla kiire rakentaa se, ellei siis sitä rakenneta jo?

----------


## metanolman81

> Tuleeko se Veolian uusi varikko nyt koskeloon kun en mielestäni ole vieläkään nähnyt mitään työmaata siellä johon varikko tulisi? Jos meinaavat syksyksi sinne muuttaa voi tulla kiire rakentaa se, ellei siis sitä rakenneta jo?


Suomenojan Veolia ei minun tietääkseni ole mihinkään muuttamassa (tämä siis kuultuna työntekijöiltä itseltään), enkä usko että Tuupakkakaan mihinkään muuttaisi. Voisiko kyseessä olla lisätilan rakentaminen, kun Veolian Keravan varikko loppui?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuleeko se Veolian uusi varikko nyt koskeloon kun en mielestäni ole vieläkään nähnyt mitään työmaata siellä johon varikko tulisi? Jos meinaavat syksyksi sinne muuttaa voi tulla kiire rakentaa se, ellei siis sitä rakenneta jo?


Saa nähdä rakennetaanko sitä nyt ollenkaan. Senhän olisi pitänyt korvata Veolian Suomenojan varikko (jonka WL omistaa), jonne WL oli muuttamassa Matinkylästä vuokrasopimuksen loppumisen vuoksi. Mutta nyt kun WL:n tilanne on mitä on, ovat luultavasti antaneet VT:n jatkaa Suomenojalla.

----------


## Nak

> Suomenojan Veolia ei minun tietääkseni ole mihinkään muuttamassa (tämä siis kuultuna työntekijöiltä itseltään), enkä usko että Tuupakkakaan mihinkään muuttaisi. Voisiko kyseessä olla lisätilan rakentaminen, kun Veolian Keravan varikko loppui?


aiemmin tästä ketjusta löytyy juttua kun Veolia on hankkinut tonttia koskelosta uutta varikkoa varten. 




> Saa nähdä rakennetaanko sitä nyt ollenkaan. Senhän olisi pitänyt korvata Veolian Suomenojan varikko (jonka WL omistaa), jonne WL oli muuttamassa Matinkylästä vuokrasopimuksen loppumisen vuoksi. Mutta nyt kun WL:n tilanne on mitä on, ovat luultavasti antaneet VT:n jatkaa Suomenojalla.


Eihän kai Westendin taloustilanne silti poista uhkaa lähteä nykyisistä tiloista kun nykyisen varikon tilalle on tulossa asuinrakennuksia. Tosin kuukankon sivuilla luki, että suomenojalta häädetään puukeskus Westendin varikon alta?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tosin kuukankon sivuilla luki, että suomenojalta häädetään puukeskus Westendin varikon alta?


Siellä lukee vain, että Espoon kaupunki on suunnitellut niin. Tietääkseni suunnitelmat ovat vain kaavoituksen tasolla.

----------


## hana

Käsittääkseni Koskelon tontin kohdalla oli vasta aiesopimus, joka pitäisi allekirjoittaa toukokuun loppuun mennessä, mutta tämän hetken tilanteen mukaan uutta varikkoa Veolialle ei ole tulossa. Keravan autot ovat hyvin sopineet Hakunilaan ja Tuupakkaan eli siellä tila ongelmaa ei ole ainakaan vielä. Espoossa Veolian varikon omistaa WL, eli yllätyslähtö voi tulla äkkiäkin, kuten Keravan varikolla kävi.

----------


## hana

Uusien linjojen myötä Veolia joutuu miettimään uusia varikkoratkaisuja. Hakunila on aivan täynnä ja kun Nobinakaan ei sieltä ole hävinnyt linjoja niin autopaikkoja ei vapaudu. Tuupakassa on aikaisemmin toki pidetty rivissä kahta bussia peräkkäin ja tarvittaessa varmasti myös läheinen "häkki" saadaan käyttöön, jossa on ollut ajosta poistettuja autoja. Toki kaikkien voitettujen linjojen laittaminen Tuupakkaan ei ole hallisivujen kannalta niin järkevää kuin, että ajettaisi Hakunilasta. Jo nykyisellään esim. Keravan Sorsakorpeen, Mattilanpuistoon tai Virrenkulmaan olisi huomattavasti lyhyempi matka Hakunilasta kuin Tuupakasta mistä ne ajetaan (738, 738B, 738K, 633N, 633A), mutta tilan puutteesta johtuen ne siis ajetaan Tuupakasta. En tiedä onko entisen Helbin Koskelon varikko vielä vapaana, mutta se olisi Veolialle erinomainen sijainniltaan. Sieltä olisi hyvät hallisivut Helsingin sisäisille linjoille 68, 69, 71 ja 74. Henkilöautovaihtoja voisi laittaa muutaman minuutin päähän Vanhaankaupunkiin. Myös osan seutulinjoista 731, 732, 734 ja 738 voisi ajaa Koskelosta ja vaihdot onnistuisi läheisellä pysäkillä. Vuokran suuruutta en tosin tiedä, enkä sitä että ollaanko sitä enää vuokraamassa bussivarikoksi.

----------


## Nak

> En tiedä onko entisen Helbin Koskelon varikko vielä vapaana, mutta se olisi Veolialle erinomainen sijainniltaan. Sieltä olisi hyvät hallisivut Helsingin sisäisille linjoille 68, 69, 71 ja 74. Henkilöautovaihtoja voisi laittaa muutaman minuutin päähän Vanhaankaupunkiin. Myös osan seutulinjoista 731, 732, 734 ja 738 voisi ajaa Koskelosta ja vaihdot onnistuisi läheisellä pysäkillä. Vuokran suuruutta en tosin tiedä, enkä sitä että ollaanko sitä enää vuokraamassa bussivarikoksi.


Koskelan varikkohan on HKL:n varikko ja kaiketi sitäkin vuokrataan eniten tarjoavalle  :Wink:  Tällä hetkellä siellä pihalla seisoo muutamia, ellei kymmeniä Helbin käytöstä poistuneita autoja.

----------


## hana

> Koskelan varikkohan on HKL:n varikko ja kaiketi sitäkin vuokrataan eniten tarjoavalle  Tällä hetkellä siellä pihalla seisoo muutamia, ellei kymmeniä Helbin käytöstä poistuneita autoja.


Niinhän siinä kävi, että Veolia on vuokrannut noin 20:n bussin paikat ja siivous mahdollisuuden Koskelan varikolta. Lisäksi Veolia perustaa Tattarisuolle noin 40:n bussin varikon, jonne tulee myös toimistotiloja :Laughing:

----------


## vristo

> Niinhän siinä kävi, että Veolia on vuokrannut noin 20:n bussin paikat ja siivous mahdollisuuden Koskelan varikolta. Lisäksi Veolia perustaa Tattarisuolle noin 40:n bussin varikon, jonne tulee myös toimistotiloja


Tuota keskeisen "sillanpääaseman" valloitusta ei voi kuin onnitella ja se nostaa Veolian pykimykset ihan uudelle luvulle kilpailussa HSL-liikenteen markkinaosuuksista.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niinhän siinä kävi, että Veolia on vuokrannut noin 20:n bussin paikat ja siivous mahdollisuuden Koskelan varikolta. Lisäksi Veolia perustaa Tattarisuolle noin 40:n bussin varikon, jonne tulee myös toimistotiloja


Näiltä varikoilta siis ajettaneen linjat h63, h68, h69, h71 ja h71V. Mutta näiden linjojen automäärä on 44, joten mitäköhän muita linjoja Veolia aikoo siirtää (kokonaan tai osittain) Tattarisuolta ja Koskelasta ajettavaksi?

Ja minneköhän päin Tattarisuota tuo varikko tulee?

----------


## zige94

> Näiltä varikoilta siis ajettaneen linjat h63, h68, h69, h71 ja h71V. Mutta näiden linjojen automäärä on 44, joten mitäköhän muita linjoja Veolia aikoo siirtää (kokonaan tai osittain) Tattarisuolta ja Koskelasta ajettavaksi?
> 
> Ja minneköhän päin Tattarisuota tuo varikko tulee?


h74 siirtyy varmaan Tattarisuolle. Siirtoajot ovat niin lyhyet, ja muistaakseni kaikki vuorot vielä alkavat aina Puistolan päästä... Mutta ei siitäkään tule kuin 49autoa. Oliskohan vara-autoja sitten, vai? Ei tule mieleen minkä muiden linjojen liikennöinnistä Koskelasta tai Tattarisuolta saataisiin hyötyä paljoa..

----------


## hana

En ole täysin varma onko uusien varikkojen hankinnoissa jo varauduttu siihen, että Hakunilan varikko suljetaan todennäköisesti seuraavan kahden vuoden aikana. Veikkaisin Pion arvailujen olevan muuten oikean suuntaisia, mutta uskon että H63 ajetaan Tuupakasta, kuten silloin joskus ennen :Laughing:  Tattarisuon varikko tulee johonkin kohti lähelle Tattarisuontietä. Toisaalta Koskelan varikolle voisi tehdä pysäkkivaihtoja linjoille 731, 732, 734 ja 738.

----------


## Nak

Nyt kilpailussa on mukana myös linjat h17, 18 ja 55 joille ei koskelasta ole pitkät matkat. Etenkin 55 olisi hyvä linja koskelasta  :Smile: 

ja ilman optioita seuraaville kierroksille olisi tulossa mm linjoja 503, 504 ja 506. h51, 52, 53, 57 ja 79  :Wink:  nämä hoituisivat helposti uusilta varikoilta

----------


## Nak

Nobina aloittaa  uuden varikon kivenlahteen Ruukintielle syksyllä. Sieltä hoidetaan alustavasti linjat e65, 158, 160 ja 165

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobina aloittaa  uuden varikon kivenlahteen Ruukintielle syksyllä. Sieltä hoidetaan alustavasti linjat e65, 158, 160 ja 165


Autoja varikolle tulee siis 20 (2x Volvo 8700LE teli, 8x Volvo 8700LE, 7x Ikarus, 3x VDL) + vara-autot.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Autoja varikolle tulee siis 20 (2x Volvo 8700LE teli, 8x Volvo 8700LE, 7x Ikarus, 3x VDL) + vara-autot.


Tarkennusta: autoja varikolle tulee 25, joista kolme (VDL:t) on uusia. Kuljettajia tulee n. 60.

Alakentän sijainti
Yläkentän ja varikkotilojen sijainti

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Niinhän siinä kävi, että Veolia on vuokrannut noin 20:n bussin paikat ja siivous mahdollisuuden Koskelan varikolta. Lisäksi Veolia perustaa Tattarisuolle noin 40:n bussin varikon, jonne tulee myös toimistotiloja


Tämän johdosta:




> Veolia Transport yhtiöt on voittanut Helsingin sisäisestä liikenteestä 50 auton liikenteen. Uudet sopimukset alkavat 1.1.2013 jolloin tarvitsemme noin 140 asiakaspalvelutaitoista linja-autonkuljettajaa lisää.  Edellä mainit-tuun liikenteeseen rekrytoitavien henkilöiden työhakemuksia ryhdy-tään vastaanottamaan ja käsittele-mään 20.8.2012 alkaen, jolloin avaamme hakupalvelusivustomme.

----------


## kuukanko

Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan varikon busseista osa on nyt naapurissa olevan Raskoneen pihalla, ainakin kahdessa eri paikassa (osa Postintaipaleen varressa, osa PL:n varikon pohjoispuolella).

----------


## Palomaa

> Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan varikon busseista osa on nyt naapurissa olevan Raskoneen pihalla, ainakin kahdessa eri paikassa (osa Postintaipaleen varressa, osa PL:n varikon pohjoispuolella).


Ollut jo 13. Elokuuta lähtien, ainakin silloin kuulin kun kävin Ilmalan varikolla vierailemassa..

----------


## kuukanko

Espoon kaupunki ja HSL ovat teettäneet selvityksen Etelä-Espoon varikoista. Espoon kaupunginhallituksen elinkeino- ja kilpailukykyjaoston esityslista

----------


## kuukanko

> Ja minneköhän päin Tattarisuota tuo varikko tulee?


Varikko on Tattarisuontien varressa Kaasutientien ja Jäähdytintien välissä.


Tontilla oli vielä useita kaivinkoneita ja pyöräkuormaaja töissä. Osa yhtä kaivinkonetta näkyy kuvassa oikeassa laidassa bussien takaa. Kuvan vasemmassa laidassa puun takana taas on multakasoja, joita myöhemmin tuli tasoittamaan kaksi kaivinkonetta.

----------


## Nak

Oliko Veolian tattiksen varikolla sen verran tyhjää, että voisi kuvitella hakunilan varikon siirtyvän sinne jossain vaiheessa? Varikothan ovat kuitenkin aika lähekkäin toisiaan.

----------


## hana

> Oliko Veolian tattiksen varikolla sen verran tyhjää, että voisi kuvitella hakunilan varikon siirtyvän sinne jossain vaiheessa? Varikothan ovat kuitenkin aika lähekkäin toisiaan.


Minkäänlaisia suunnitelmia Hakunilan varikon siirrosta ei ole tehty. Hakunilan varikko jatkanee nykyisellä Vantaan linjojen kannalta hyvällä paikalla niin pitkään kunnes Vantaan kaupungin suunnitelmat varikon sijalle tulevien asuntojen ja kauppakeskuksen osalta etenevät. Tattarisuon tilat eivät riittäisi nykyiselle Hakunilan varikon automäärälle, sen sijaan Koskelassa lienee tyhjää tilaa, mutta se on taas liian kaukana Vantaan linjojen osalta.

----------


## Nak

Mietinkin, että jos tattarisuolla olisi tilaa, olisi voinut poistaa hakunilan varikon "turhat" kulut, kun ovat niin lähekkäiset varikot  :Smile:  Mutta kun ei ole tilaa, on paha yhdistää. Koskela ei tosiaan kannata

----------


## hana

> Mietinkin, että jos tattarisuolla olisi tilaa, olisi voinut poistaa hakunilan varikon "turhat" kulut, kun ovat niin lähekkäiset varikot  Mutta kun ei ole tilaa, on paha yhdistää. Koskela ei tosiaan kannata


Veolialla on Hakunilassa noin 50 autoa eli tilaa tarvittaisiin melko paljon sitten kun varikko joskus lopetetaan ja Nobinalla on tietysti sama tilanne edessä. Mikäs muuten on Nobinan Myllypuron varikon tilanne, jokerin liikennehän loppuu syksyllä eli sinne jäisi metron liityntäliikenne jäljelle. Eikös sinnekin ole suunniteltu muutoksia?

----------


## Nak

> Veolialla on Hakunilassa noin 50 autoa eli tilaa tarvittaisiin melko paljon sitten kun varikko joskus lopetetaan ja Nobinalla on tietysti sama tilanne edessä. Mikäs muuten on Nobinan Myllypuron varikon tilanne, jokerin liikennehän loppuu syksyllä eli sinne jäisi metron liityntäliikenne jäljelle. Eikös sinnekin ole suunniteltu muutoksia?


Ai siellä on niin paljon autoja, luulin että 30 olisi ollut lähempänä.

Myllypuro jatkuu nyt toistaiseksi sellaisenaan, YT-neuvottelut on käynnissä koko Nobinassa ensi syksyn linjamenetysten vuoksi. Ehkäpä niiden jälkeen ollaan viisaampia(?) Helenin piha on kyllä mitä ihanteellisin kontulan linjoille ja yritystoiminnan kannalta, kun on niin suojainen. Joten jos siitä ei ole välitöntä lähdön uhkaa, väittäisin, että Herttoniemen Avovarikko muuttaa Myllypuroon. Siksihän herttoniemeen pistettiin varikko, kun vuosi sitten Ivecot eivät olisi mahtuneet Myllypuroon  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikäs muuten on Nobinan Myllypuron varikon tilanne, jokerin liikennehän loppuu syksyllä eli sinne jäisi metron liityntäliikenne jäljelle.


Jäähän Myllypuroon liityntälinjojen bussien lisäksi myös Jouko-bussit, vähintään tämän vuoden loppuun saakka.




> Myllypuro jatkuu nyt toistaiseksi sellaisenaan, YT-neuvottelut on käynnissä koko Nobinassa ensi syksyn linjamenetysten vuoksi. Ehkäpä niiden jälkeen ollaan viisaampia(?) Helenin piha on kyllä mitä ihanteellisin kontulan linjoille ja yritystoiminnan kannalta, kun on niin suojainen. Joten jos siitä ei ole välitöntä lähdön uhkaa, väittäisin, että Herttoniemen Avovarikko muuttaa Myllypuroon. Siksihän herttoniemeen pistettiin varikko, kun vuosi sitten Ivecot eivät olisi mahtuneet Myllypuroon


Itsekin luulen, että Herttoniemen varikko tullaan sulauttamaan Myllypuroon. Nyt käynnissä olevan kilpailutuskierroksen 27/2013 linjoista osa olisi myös hyvällä etäisyydellä Myllypurosta, esimerkiksi h57 ja h84-89. Nobina on varikkojensa hyvien sijantien lisäksi seuraavilla kilpailukierroksilla vahvoilla myös kaluston osalta. Nobinallahan tulee jäämään tai on jo jäänyt ylimääräiseksi paljon melko uusia, helposti varusteltavissa olevia busseja.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Ai siellä on niin paljon autoja, luulin että 30 olisi ollut lähempänä.
> 
> Myllypuro jatkuu nyt toistaiseksi sellaisenaan, YT-neuvottelut on käynnissä koko Nobinassa ensi syksyn linjamenetysten vuoksi. Ehkäpä niiden jälkeen ollaan viisaampia(?) Helenin piha on kyllä mitä ihanteellisin kontulan linjoille ja yritystoiminnan kannalta, kun on niin suojainen. Joten jos siitä ei ole välitöntä lähdön uhkaa, väittäisin, että Herttoniemen Avovarikko muuttaa Myllypuroon. Siksihän herttoniemeen pistettiin varikko, kun vuosi sitten Ivecot eivät olisi mahtuneet Myllypuroon


Voi tosin olla, että Myllypurosta tulee lähtö jo lähiaikoina: voimalaitoksen pohjoispuolen uuden asuinalueen kaava on lainvoimainen ja ainakin "Uutta Helsinkiä"-sivujen aikajanan mukaan rakentaminen alkaisi arviolta kesällä 2013. Käytännössä koko voimalan pihahan jää asuinalueen alle, joten varikon jatkoaika riippunee täysin rakennustöiden alkamisesta ja etenemisestä...

----------


## KriZuu

> Voi tosin olla, että Myllypurosta tulee lähtö jo lähiaikoina: voimalaitoksen pohjoispuolen uuden asuinalueen kaava on lainvoimainen ja ainakin "Uutta Helsinkiä"-sivujen aikajanan mukaan rakentaminen alkaisi arviolta kesällä 2013.


Jaahas, ja minneköhän Myllypuron autot tullaan siirtämään sitten? Crossareiden seuraan Herttoniemeen?  :Laughing:  Juurihan se liityntälinjojen sopimuskin pääsi alkuun...

----------


## Aq-Zu

> Jaahas, ja minneköhän Myllypuron autot tullaan siirtämään sitten? Crossareiden seuraan Herttoniemeen?  Juurihan se liityntälinjojen sopimuskin pääsi alkuun...


Mahtuiskohan sinne Tontille sekaan kaikki Myllypuron autot? Eihän Jokeria enään silloin tarvita, että Herttoniemi voisi olla hyvä ratkaisu, ettei tarvi vuokrata lisää tontteja. Harmi vaan että Herttoniemen tontilla on toiminnassa muitakin yrityksiä (en ole varma onko enään, mutta aikoinaan oli  :Very Happy: )

----------


## Nak

> Voi tosin olla, että Myllypurosta tulee lähtö jo lähiaikoina: voimalaitoksen pohjoispuolen uuden asuinalueen kaava on lainvoimainen ja ainakin "Uutta Helsinkiä"-sivujen aikajanan mukaan rakentaminen alkaisi arviolta kesällä 2013. Käytännössä koko voimalan pihahan jää asuinalueen alle, joten varikon jatkoaika riippunee täysin rakennustöiden alkamisesta ja etenemisestä...


Tämän ja syyn tiesinkin, että lähtö tulee, mutta aikataulusta ei ollut mitään tietoa. Ehkäpä sitä sitten kesällä mahtuu ainakin jos ei muuten niin väliaikaisesti Herttoniemeen. Hebulilla on Jokerin autotkin kai jo valmiina, niin sehän joutaa jo kesän alusta alihankintaan koko roska  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Voi tosin olla, että Myllypurosta tulee lähtö jo lähiaikoina: voimalaitoksen pohjoispuolen uuden asuinalueen kaava on lainvoimainen ja ainakin "Uutta Helsinkiä"-sivujen aikajanan mukaan rakentaminen alkaisi arviolta kesällä 2013.


Jos lähdön uhka on näin ajankohtainen, niin edellisestä viestistäni poiketen, en usko Myllypuroon sulautettavan mitään. Ja ei sinne kai jätetä mitään autoja tielle, jos vieressä alkaa rakennustyöt. Mitä Herttoniemen varikkoon tulee, uskoisin Myllypuron autojen sinne mahtuvan. Sillä edellytyksellä, että se piha-alue varataan ainoastaan bussien pysäköintialueeksi.

----------


## hana

> Veolialla on Hakunilassa noin 50 autoa eli tilaa tarvittaisiin melko paljon sitten kun varikko joskus lopetetaan ja Nobinalla on tietysti sama tilanne edessä. Mikäs muuten on Nobinan Myllypuron varikon tilanne, jokerin liikennehän loppuu syksyllä eli sinne jäisi metron liityntäliikenne jäljelle. Eikös sinnekin ole suunniteltu muutoksia?


Tarkentaen Veolian automäärää Hakunilassa, niitä on noin 60.

----------


## Nak

Nobinan myllypuron varikon toiminta lakkaa 31.3 ja toiminnot yhdistetään herttoniemeen 1.4 alkaen

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinan myllypuron varikon toiminta lakkaa 31.3 ja toiminnot yhdistetään herttoniemeen 1.4 alkaen


Kaikki autot siis siirretään Herttoniemeen, joten mahtaakohan tila riittää? Ne rekkojen perävaunut ja autokouluajot kyllä saavat varmasti lähtöpassit.

----------


## Nak

Minnehän Lahden Autokori muuttaa tuolta, jos sinne tulee miehet heiluttamaan purkupalloa? Joutuvat jo toista kertaa samasta syystä evakkoon  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinan myllypuron varikon toiminta lakkaa 31.3 ja toiminnot yhdistetään herttoniemeen 1.4 alkaen


Onko tästä kuulunut mitään uutta?

----------


## ess

> Onko tästä kuulunut mitään uutta?


Mielenkiintoisen päivämäärän ainakin ovat valinneet.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinan myllypuron varikon toiminta lakkaa 31.3 ja toiminnot yhdistetään herttoniemeen 1.4 alkaen


Onko joku ehtinyt jo käydä katsomassa, miltä Herttoniemen varikolla näyttää?

----------


## KriZuu

> Onko joku ehtinyt jo käydä katsomassa, miltä Herttoniemen varikolla näyttää?


Onpa hyvinkin.

Täältä löytyy muutama kuva >>

----------


## hana

Vantaan Sanomissa oli pieni maininta muun jutun yhteydessä, että Hakunilan varikkoa suunnitellaan siirrettäväksi Långmossebergeniin. Sille alueellehan on valmistumassa jätevoimala ensi vuoden aikana.

----------


## KriZuu

> Vantaan Sanomissa oli pieni maininta muun jutun yhteydessä, että Hakunilan varikkoa suunnitellaan siirrettäväksi Långmossebergeniin. Sille alueellehan on valmistumassa jätevoimala ensi vuoden aikana.


Eikös aiemmin ollut juttua, että Kuninkaanmäen liittymän kupeeseen tehtäisiin Hakunilan varikon korvaaja?

----------


## hana

> Eikös aiemmin ollut juttua, että Kuninkaanmäen liittymän kupeeseen tehtäisiin Hakunilan varikon korvaaja?


Siitä paikasta luovuttiin Kuusijärven läheisyyden takia.

----------


## hana

Veolia vahvistaa toimintojaan Hakunilan varikolla. Syksystä alkaen linjat 74 ja 633 ajetaan Hakunilan varikolta ja myös korjaamotilaa on saatu lisää Pehyconin muuttaessa pois Hakunilan varikolta.

----------


## aki

> Vantaan Sanomissa oli pieni maininta muun jutun yhteydessä, että Hakunilan varikkoa suunnitellaan siirrettäväksi Långmossebergeniin. Sille alueellehan on valmistumassa jätevoimala ensi vuoden aikana.


Viikonvaihteen Vantaan sanomissa oli jälleen juttua Hakunilan varikon siirrosta. Jutussa ei sinänsä ollut mitään uutta. Kuusijärvi on hylätty. Långmossebergenin polttolaitoksen viereinen varikkovaraus mainitaan yhtenä vaihtoehtona. Lisäksi keväällä löytyi "kaksi potentiaalista vaihtoehtoa Hakunilan lähiympäristöstä". Toinen sijoittuu tontille, jossa kaupungilla on maanomistusta, ja toinen on kohde, jota sijoittaja on tarjonnut. Ne eivät kuitenkaan ole täysin tyydyttäneet kaupunkia. Sijoittajan kohde vaikuttaa liian kalliilta ja oma tontti on huonossa paikassa. 
Vantaan apulaiskaupunginjohtaja Juha-Veikko Nikulaisen mukaan Vantaa on miettinyt myös, ettei se järjestäisi tonttia lainkaan, koska mikään ei kaupunkia tähän velvoita.
Liikennöitsijät järjestäisivät itse varikkonsa.
Hakunilan varikon toiminta jatkuu näillä näkymin vielä kesään 2017 asti.

----------


## hana

Helb lopettaa toimintansa Varhan varikolla tämän vuoden lopussa.

----------


## Wito

> Helb lopettaa toimintansa Varhan varikolla tämän vuoden lopussa.


Älä levittele valheellista tietoa täällä! Tuo ei pidä paikkaansa, kysymys on että miten paljon toimintoja supistetaan.

----------


## APH

Saataisiinko ihan oikeasti Varhan kalusto sijoitettua Ruhaan ja Suomenojan varikolle? Varsinkin, kun HelB voitti 560:n liikennöinnin, joka tosiaan vaatii ihan mukavasti sitten aikanaan uusia autoja.

----------


## Wito

> Saataisiinko ihan oikeasti Varhan kalusto sijoitettua Ruhaan ja Suomenojan varikolle? Varsinkin, kun HelB voitti 560:n liikennöinnin, joka tosiaan vaatii ihan mukavasti sitten aikanaan uusia autoja.


hana puhuu ihan omiaan. Tasan tarkkaan satun tietämään että varikkoa ei olla sulkemassa kokonaan!

----------


## Karosa

> Tasan tarkkaan satun tietämään


Mistä tietosi on peräisin?

----------


## Wito

> Mistä tietosi on peräisin?


Tuttujen kautta, pääpointti on kuitenkin että miksi aina HelBiä vastaan kirjoitetaan täällä...

----------


## Karosa

> Tuttujen kautta, pääpointti on kuitenkin että miksi aina HelBiä vastaan kirjoitetaan täällä...


Tuttusi ovat.. Helsingin Bussiliikenteen kuljettajia? Sana sanaa vastaan, kuka sitten oikeassa.  :Cool:

----------


## Wito

> Tuttusi ovat.. Helsingin Bussiliikenteen kuljettajia? Sana sanaa vastaan, kuka sitten oikeassa..


Kaikilla on yksityiselämä, mutta tuollaista valheen levittämistä en ymmärrä, joten oli pakko puuttua. Ja lähiaikoina saadaan lisää tietoa, mutta tällä hetkellä ei missään nimessä voi sanoa kylmästi että Varha suljetaan. Tätä foorumia lukiessa täytyy saada realistinen kuva todellisuudesta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Hana & Wito: Minä nyt en ole tämän foorumin moderaattori, mutta nimenomaan turhan, tarpeettoman ja typerän riitelyn välttämiseksi olisi minusta syytä aina mainita tietolähde, kun kirjoittaa tälle foorumille sellaisista merkittävistä asioista, jotka eivät ole omia mielipiteitä tai kokemuksia. Tai jos lähdettä ei voi tai jostain syystä ei haluaisi paljastaa, niin kertoo tämän selkeästi.

----------


## Wito

> Hana & Wito: Minä nyt en ole tämän foorumin moderaattori, mutta nimenomaan turhan, tarpeettoman ja typerän riitelyn välttämiseksi olisi minusta syytä aina mainita tietolähde, kun kirjoittaa tälle foorumille sellaisista merkittävistä asioista, jotka eivät ole omia mielipiteitä tai kokemuksia. Tai jos lähdettä ei voi tai jostain syystä ei haluaisi paljastaa, niin kertoo tämän selkeästi.


Minä vain yritin sanoa, että tuo väite ei pidä paikkansa, koska ei ole vielä tietoa mitä vuoden aikana tapahtuu. Riitelyä ei ole, mutta koska on aina ollut minulle läheinen firma HelB ja STA, niin puutun jos näen että on tietoa joka ei pidä paikkansa, en minäkään tiedä mitä voi tapahtua tulevaisuudessa, mutta tällä hetkellä voin varmasti sanoa että Varhaa ei olla kokonaan sulkemassa. :Very Happy:

----------


## Nakkiputka

> en minäkään tiedä mitä voi tapahtua tulevaisuudessa, mutta tällä hetkellä voin varmasti sanoa että Varhaa ei olla kokonaan sulkemassa.


No mutta kun just tässä tulee taas sitä ristiriitaista viestiä  :Smile:  Mikäli mä nyt oikein tilannetta arvelen, niin tuon voisi sanoa näinkin:"Niin siis, en mäkään varmaks tiedä, mutta sen perusteella, mitä tuolla varikolla puhutaan, niin en mä ainakaan oo kuullu mitään varmaa siitä, että Varhasta oltaisiin kokonaan lähtemässä."

----------


## Wito

> No mutta kun just tässä tulee taas sitä ristiriitaista viestiä  Mikäli mä nyt oikein tilannetta arvelen, niin tuon voisi sanoa näinkin:"Niin siis, en mäkään varmaks tiedä, mutta sen perusteella, mitä tuolla varikolla puhutaan, niin en mä ainakaan oo kuullu mitään varmaa siitä, että Varhasta oltaisiin kokonaan lähtemässä."


Ymmärrän ongelman, eiköhän se sitten selviä ajan myötä, ja moderaattorit voivat poistaa nämä viestit. Mutta minä näen sen asian niin, että virallinen tiedote on tulkittu väärin, kun puhuttiin toimintojen supistamista. Luotettavalta lähteeltä olen siis kuullut että tiedotteessa puhuttiin vain ja ainoastaan toimintojen supistamisesta, ei varikon sulkemisesta.

----------


## Tuomas

HelBin kuljettajana voin vahvistaa, että YT-neuvottelut ovat vasta käynnissä, eli mitään päätöksiä suuntaan tai toiseen ei olla tehty. Neuvotteluissa harkitaan Varhan toimintojen supistamista ja toimintojen keskittämistä Ruhaan. Tiedon lähde: Virallinen tiedoite Varhan ilmoitustaululla.

Epävirallisesti yksityishenkilönä: Varhaa olen alkanut pitää toisena kotinani, ja sieltä kuljettajan urani alkoikin noin 15 vuotta sitten. Toivottavasti ei tarvitsisi muistokirjoitusta kirjoittaa...

----------


## hana

Wito, olen aloittanut bussihommat Helbillä ja juurikin Varhassa. Minulla ei ole mitään huonoa sanottavaa Helbistä. Lähteeni on Ruhan kuljettaja ja ymmärsin, että Varha suljettaisiin vuoden lopussa kokonaan. Voi olla, että ymmärsin jotain väärin, mutta tietoisesti ei ole tapanani valehdella.

----------


## Amatööri

> että miksi aina HelBiä vastaan kirjoitetaan täällä...


No kuule kaikki liikennöitsijät ovat vuorollaan joidenkin kiinnostuksen kohteena. Aikoinaan WL, Concordia/Nobina, Veolia, Andersson, Helb... Sellaista se nyt vaan on. 
Mutta ei kuitenkaan vain Helb.



Negatiiviset kirjoitukset ja huhut on paljon kiinnostavampia kuin positiiviset. Sen huomaa iltapäivälehtien lööpeissäkin :-)

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:46 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:39 ----------




> Minä vain yritin sanoa, että tuo väite ei pidä paikkansa, koska ei ole vielä tietoa mitä vuoden aikana tapahtuu. Riitelyä ei ole, mutta koska on aina ollut minulle läheinen firma HelB ja STA, niin puutun jos näen että on tietoa joka ei pidä paikkansa, en minäkään tiedä mitä voi tapahtua tulevaisuudessa, mutta tällä hetkellä voin varmasti sanoa että Varhaa ei olla kokonaan sulkemassa.



Kuulehan sen epävirallisenkin "hevosmiesten tietotoimiston" kertoman "varman" tiedon kertominenkin on joillekin niin tärkeätä, että ei ehdi tarkistaa lähteen tiedon varmuutta. Muuten saattaa menettää sen tiedon shokeeraavan vaikutuksen. Kun joku toinen voi ehtiä kertoa sen saman huhun. 

Joskus havainnotkin täällä foorumilla on sitä luokkaa, että niiden epämääräisyyden (paikkaansa pitäyyden) takia ne vois jättää laittamatta  :Biggrin:

----------


## mconen

Voidaankos sitä pitää uutena varikkoratkaisuna, kun Nobina on alkanut parkkeerata muutamia busseja Vihdintien ja Rajatorpantien risteyksen tuntumassa olevan St1 -kylmäseman vieressä olevan teollisuusrakennuksen pihalla?

----------


## Karosa

> alkanut parkkeerata muutamia busseja Vihdintien ja Rajatorpantien risteyksen tuntumassa


Kyseessä on Köysikujan varikko, ei siis uusi ratkaisu.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Jos Varhassa yt:t alkavat niin käytännössä homma menee niin että HelB on päättänyt että se suljetaan niin se suljetaan tavalla tai toisella. Joko annetaan monoa tai sitten annetaan mahdollisuus siirtyä Ruskeasuolle tai johonkin muualle.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Wito, olen aloittanut bussihommat Helbillä ja juurikin Varhassa. Minulla ei ole mitään huonoa sanottavaa Helbistä. Lähteeni on Ruhan kuljettaja ja ymmärsin, että Varha suljettaisiin vuoden lopussa kokonaan. Voi olla, että ymmärsin jotain väärin, mutta tietoisesti ei ole tapanani valehdella.


Homman nimi on se, että Varhasta tehdään Ruhan alaisuudessa toimiva sivutoimipiste, johon jää noin luokkaa 50 bussia. Tuon automäärän vuoksi ei ole enää tarpeellista pitää Varhassa nykyistä liikenteenjohto- ja korjaamo-organisaatiota. Ja ei nuo autot mahtuisikaan Ruhaan, kun Ruhan liikenne lisääntyy Vantaan linjojen sekä Stadin 23:n myötä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:12 ----------




> Voidaankos sitä pitää uutena varikkoratkaisuna, kun Nobina on alkanut parkkeerata muutamia busseja Vihdintien ja Rajatorpantien risteyksen tuntumassa olevan St1 -kylmäseman vieressä olevan teollisuusrakennuksen pihalla?


Onhan Nobinalla ollut tuolla autoja jo luokkaa viisi vuotta.

----------


## santeri82

> Kyseessä on Köysikujan varikko, ei siis uusi ratkaisu.





> Onhan Nobinalla ollut tuolla autoja jo luokkaa viisi vuotta.



Toiminta Köysikujalla tosin kasvoi tämän vuoden alusta lukien, koska Hakuninmaan etävarikko suljettiin.

----------


## TEP70

> Homman nimi on se, että Varhasta tehdään Ruhan alaisuudessa toimiva sivutoimipiste, johon jää noin luokkaa 50 bussia. Tuon automäärän vuoksi ei ole enää tarpeellista pitää Varhassa nykyistä liikenteenjohto- ja korjaamo-organisaatiota. Ja ei nuo autot mahtuisikaan Ruhaan, kun Ruhan liikenne lisääntyy Vantaan linjojen sekä Stadin 23:n myötä.


Kuulostaa vähän samalta kuin Koskelan supistaminen vuosituhannen vaihteessa. Olen pudonnut jo kärryiltä - onko Koskelassa ylipäätään enää linja-autovarikkoa?

Minunkin lyhyehkö kuljettajaurani alkoi vuonna 1997 Varhasta ja miltään muulta varikolta käsin en ole säännöllisesti, vuorolistan mukaan työskennellyt. Loppuajat tein yksittäisiä päiviä milloin mistäkin, kaikilta varikoilta käsin.

Joskus vuoden 1998 alusta aina Vuosaaren metron avautumiseen asti Varha taisi olla suurimmillaan, kun sieltä ajettiin jo seutulinjoja ja Vuosaaren melkein 40 auton bussimetro vielä toimi. Vuoden 1998 alussa siirrettiin myös jo Koskelan toimintaa Varhaan ja Ruhaan.

----------


## vristo

> Olen pudonnut jo kärryiltä - onko Koskelassa ylipäätään enää linja-autovarikkoa?


Siellä on nykyään Transdev Helsingin (ex-Veolia) muutama kymmenen autoa (ajetaan mm. h55, h63, h68, h71).

----------


## kuukanko

VR Eläkesäätiö hakee Helsingin kaupungilta poikkeamislupaa rakentaa Pohjolan Liikenteelle uusi pääkonttori ja varikko Veturitielle Hakamäentien ja Veturitiellä jo olevan PL:n varikon väliin. Käytännössä varmaan siis korvaisi Ilmalan varikon, mihin on suunniteltu muuta maankäyttöä. Poikkeamislupa tarvitaan, koska alueella on nyt rakennuskielto.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinan Roihupellon varikko on siirtynyt Pulttitielle eli muutama sata metriä eteenpäin Roihupellon suuntaan. Siellä näytti olevan myös oma tankkauspiste.

----------


## kuukanko

> Vantaalla on kova halu siirtää Itä-Vantaan linja-autovarikko muualle, mutta asia on junnannut selvitysvaiheessa jo vuosia.


Lainaamastani viestistä on kohta 5 vuotta ja nyt ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että selvitysten perusteella ollaan aloittamassa Hakunilan varikon korvaavan varikon suunnittelua Ojankoon Kehä III:lle tehdyn uuden eritasoliittymän viereen. Tarkoitus olisi, että Hakunilan toiminta siirtyy sinne elokuussa 2019. Uusin varikkoselvitys

----------


## hana

> Lainaamastani viestistä on kohta 5 vuotta ja nyt ollaan siinä vaiheessa, että selvitysten perusteella ollaan aloittamassa Hakunilan varikon korvaavan varikon suunnittelua Ojankoon Kehä III:lle tehdyn uuden eritasoliittymän viereen. Tarkoitus olisi, että Hakunilan toiminta siirtyy sinne elokuussa 2019. Uusin varikkoselvitys


Sitä ennen tilanne Hakunilan varikolla on muuttumassa siihen suuntaan, että jos ei tule viime hetken muutoksia ennen tämän vuoden syksyä niin Nobina on varikon ainut firma syksystä 2016 alkaen.

----------


## kuukanko

> VR Eläkesäätiö hakee Helsingin kaupungilta poikkeamislupaa rakentaa Pohjolan Liikenteelle uusi pääkonttori ja varikko Veturitielle Hakamäentien ja Veturitiellä jo olevan PL:n varikon väliin. Käytännössä varmaan siis korvaisi Ilmalan varikon, mihin on suunniteltu muuta maankäyttöä.


Tämän varikon rakennustyöt ovat käynnistyneet ja sekä Ilmalan että nykyisen Veturitien varikon toiminta siirtyy sinne ensi keväänä. Pohjolan Liikenteen tiedote

----------


## hana

Ymmärsinkö oikein että Pohjolan Liikenteelle tulee Espooseen toinen varikko Finnoonniittyyn? Tuleekohan varikolle pesu- ja huoltotoiminnat vai onko varikko enemmänkin Suomenojan sivupiste.

----------


## hana

> Ymmärsinkö oikein että Pohjolan Liikenteelle tulee Espooseen toinen varikko Finnoonniittyyn? Tuleekohan varikolle pesu- ja huoltotoiminnat vai onko varikko enemmänkin Suomenojan sivupiste.


Miksiköhän Pohjolan Liikenne ei vuokrannut Hyljekujalla tyhjänä olevaa entistä Transdevin bussiparkkia vaan perusti uuden varikon Finnoonniittyyn? Toki Suomenojan varikkoalue ollaan ottamassa muuhun käyttöön, mutta käsittääkseni siihen menee vielä vuosikausia. Korsisaari näyttää ottaneen Helbin paikan Åbergin varikolta.

----------


## Munkki

Nobinalla ei enää hetkeen ole ollut hannusta ja autot siirretty kloviin...

----------


## Duracell

> Miksiköhän Pohjolan Liikenne ei vuokrannut Hyljekujalla tyhjänä olevaa entistä Transdevin bussiparkkia vaan perusti uuden varikon Finnoonniittyyn? Toki Suomenojan varikkoalue ollaan ottamassa muuhun käyttöön, mutta käsittääkseni siihen menee vielä vuosikausia. Korsisaari näyttää ottaneen Helbin paikan Åbergin varikolta.


PL:n uusi varikko Finnoonniityssä on muistaakseni n. 8000m2 alue. Kun Hyljekujan varikko loppuu, siirtyy se myös Finnoonniittyyn. Hyljekujan paikalle on kaavoitettu peruskoulun ala-aste jollen väärin ymmärtänyt kaavoitusta Espoon kaupungin sivuilla. Vanha Transdevin bussiparkki on kuulemma yksityisessä omistuksessa ja vuokra kohtuullisen suolanen.

----------


## vristo

Huomisesta alkaen Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan varikko, Postintaival 3, on historiaa ja uusi varikko, PL/PKL Pasila (Veturitie 17), aloittaa toimintansa.



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 07:48 ----------

Pohjolan Liikenteen uusi Pasila varikko

----------


## Joonas Pio

Itä-Vantaan uuden varikon rakentaminen on esillä HSL:n hallituksessa: http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...m&id=2017474-7

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ojangon n. 200 linja-auton varikon rakennustyöt pitäisi alkaa keväällä 2018 ja varikon valmistua kesällä 2019. Vantaan kaupungin määräyksestä varikko vuokrataan sieltä ajettavaa liikennettä voittaneelle (yhdelle) yritykselle 30 vuodeksi, vaikka sopimukset olisivatkin lyhyempiä. HSL toimii vuokranmaksun takaajana. http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...m&id=2017481-2

Eli siis seuraava kilpailu on kuin tehty Nobinalle, jolla oikeastaan ainoana on rahkeet tuohon (nykyisistä liikennöitsijöistä). Automäärääkään tuskin rajoitetaan tuohon liittyvässä kilpailutuksessa. Mutta entäs kun liikennöintisopimukset loppuvat reilusti ennen varikon vuokrasopimusta? Voittanut yritys voi hävitä kaiken ja jäljelle jää tyhjä varikko, kun tuota vuokrausvelvoitetta ei ole muilla enää silloin, mikä voi poikia kilpailevia tarjouksia enemmänkin. Tosin suunnitelmissa puhutaan mahdollisuudesta muuttaa varikko kahden liikennöitsijän käytettäväksi, mutta siitä ei ole päätetty. Yhtä avoimia mahdollisuuksia on, ettei tarjouksia jätetä varikon käyttöön velvoittavassa kilpailutuksessa tai että joku iso (ulkomainen) yritys tulee samassa yhteydessä Suomeen. Jään mielenkiinnolla seuraamaan tätä.  :Smile:

----------


## hana

Eikös Nobinan nimenomaan ole vaikeampi puolustaa linjojaan tulevassa kilpailutuksessa kun esim. Helbin tai Pohjolan Liikenteen ei tarvitse miettiä varikko puutettaan Vantaalla kun se tulee automaattisesti kilpailutuksen kautta. Tämä voi jopa lisätä todennäköisyyttä että HSL-alueelle tulee uusi toimija kun varikko ongelmaa ei ole. Jostain olin lukevani että HSL takaa Vantaan kaupungille vuokratulot uudesta varikosta 30:ksi vuodeksi, mutta ei kai se nyt ole ongelma kuka liikennöitsijä sen maksaa ja kai sen voi tuleviinkin kilpailutuksen ehtoihin laittaa että kyseinen varikko on otettava käyttöön linjat voittaessaan.

----------


## PepeB

> Ojangon n. 200 linja-auton varikon rakennustyöt pitäisi alkaa keväällä 2018 ja varikon valmistua kesällä 2019. Vantaan kaupungin määräyksestä varikko vuokrataan sieltä ajettavaa liikennettä voittaneelle (yhdelle) yritykselle 30 vuodeksi, vaikka sopimukset olisivatkin lyhyempiä. HSL toimii vuokranmaksun takaajana. http://hsl01.hosting.documenta.fi/cg...m&id=2017481-2
> 
> Eli siis seuraava kilpailu on kuin tehty Nobinalle, jolla oikeastaan ainoana on rahkeet tuohon (nykyisistä liikennöitsijöistä). Automäärääkään tuskin rajoitetaan tuohon liittyvässä kilpailutuksessa. Mutta entäs kun liikennöintisopimukset loppuvat reilusti ennen varikon vuokrasopimusta? Voittanut yritys voi hävitä kaiken ja jäljelle jää tyhjä varikko, kun tuota vuokrausvelvoitetta ei ole muilla enää silloin, mikä voi poikia kilpailevia tarjouksia enemmänkin. Tosin suunnitelmissa puhutaan mahdollisuudesta muuttaa varikko kahden liikennöitsijän käytettäväksi, mutta siitä ei ole päätetty. Yhtä avoimia mahdollisuuksia on, ettei tarjouksia jätetä varikon käyttöön velvoittavassa kilpailutuksessa tai että joku iso (ulkomainen) yritys tulee samassa yhteydessä Suomeen. Jään mielenkiinnolla seuraamaan tätä.


Tai miksipä hävinnyt liikennöitsijä ei voisi jälleenvuokrata varikkoa?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Niin, tokihan tuo sitten on järkevä ja liikennöitsijöiden välinen asetelma eri, jos vuokralainen pystyy vaihtumaan 30 vuoden aikana. Mutta tuosta sopimuksesta sain sen käsityksen, että vuokralainen on sama koko ajan. Toisaalta taas, kun vuokralaisia voi olla vain yksi aluksi, niin Nobina tai joku uusi toimija lienevät ainoat, jotka voivat tarjota sen verran, ettei varikolta ajeta vain muutamankymmenen bussin liikennettä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Mutta tuosta sopimuksesta sain sen käsityksen, että vuokralainen on sama koko ajan.


Minä taas ymmärrän tekstiä niin, että varikolla on jatkuvasti joku vuokralainen seuraavan 30 vuoden ajan, mutta ei välttämättä sama vuokralainen koko 30:a vuotta. Käytännössä siis niin, että varikon vuokrasopimuksen kesto on sidottu Itä-Vantaan liikennöintisopimuksen kestoon.

Listatekstissä lukee näin: "Vantaan kaupunki edellyttää, että HSL sisällyttää liikennöintisopimukseensa ehdon, jonka perusteella Ojangon varikolta ajettavan kilpailutetun linja-autoliikenteen voittanut yritys vuokraa yhtiöltä Ojangon linja-autovarikon pysäköintipaikkoineen ja rakennuksineen seuraavan 30 vuoden ajan. Yksittäisten liikennöintisopimuksien pituudet saattavat vaihdella 30 vuoden aikana."

----------


## hana

> Niin, tokihan tuo sitten on järkevä ja liikennöitsijöiden välinen asetelma eri, jos vuokralainen pystyy vaihtumaan 30 vuoden aikana. Mutta tuosta sopimuksesta sain sen käsityksen, että vuokralainen on sama koko ajan. Toisaalta taas, kun vuokralaisia voi olla vain yksi aluksi, niin Nobina tai joku uusi toimija lienevät ainoat, jotka voivat tarjota sen verran, ettei varikolta ajeta vain muutamankymmenen bussin liikennettä.


Miksi ei myös esim. Helb tai PL? Nobinallahan on H79:ä ja 553:sta lukuunottamatta todennäköisesti kaikki muut Hakunilan linjat kilpailussa tuolloin. Joillakin Vantaan sisäisillä ja seutulinjoilla on toki optiomahdollisuus, mutta niitä tuskin käytetään että uudelle varikolle saadaan riittävästi linjoja ja esim. 562:n on muuttumassa runkolinjaksi samaan aikaan. Sopimukset tullee olemaan muotoa 7+3 vuotta niin aikalailla viimeaikoina ne on voitettu kokonaan uusilla busseilla.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Minä taas ymmärrän tekstiä niin, että varikolla on jatkuvasti joku vuokralainen seuraavan 30 vuoden ajan, mutta ei välttämättä sama vuokralainen koko 30:a vuotta. Käytännössä siis niin, että varikon vuokrasopimuksen kesto on sidottu Itä-Vantaan liikennöintisopimuksen kestoon.
> 
> Listatekstissä lukee näin: "Vantaan kaupunki edellyttää, että HSL sisällyttää liikennöintisopimukseensa ehdon, jonka perusteella Ojangon varikolta ajettavan kilpailutetun linja-autoliikenteen voittanut yritys vuokraa yhtiöltä Ojangon linja-autovarikon pysäköintipaikkoineen ja rakennuksineen seuraavan 30 vuoden ajan. Yksittäisten liikennöintisopimuksien pituudet saattavat vaihdella 30 vuoden aikana."


Tuo olisi kyllä järkevämmän kuuloinen ratkaisu, ehkä ajattelin liian yksinkertaisesti ja takerruin yhteen liikennöitsijään ja 30 vuoteen.  :Laughing: 




> Miksi ei myös esim. Helb tai PL? Nobinallahan on H79:ä ja 553:sta lukuunottamatta todennäköisesti kaikki muut Hakunilan linjat kilpailussa tuolloin. Joillakin Vantaan sisäisillä ja seutulinjoilla on toki optiomahdollisuus, mutta niitä tuskin käytetään että uudelle varikolle saadaan riittävästi linjoja ja esim. 562:n on muuttumassa runkolinjaksi samaan aikaan. Sopimukset tullee olemaan muotoa 7+3 vuotta niin aikalailla viimeaikoina ne on voitettu kokonaan uusilla busseilla.


HelB on keskittänyt toimintonsa Ruhaan ja Varhasta on tehty kylmävarikko, joten olisiko heillä halua toiseen Ruhan kaltaiseen suureen varikkoon. Ja neljän auton liikenteen voitto yhdestä kilpailusta ei vielä kerro HelBin kyvystä tarjota ja voittaa, nyt kun se on KA-konsernin alaisuudessa. Toki KA Suomen suurimpana bussiyrityksenä ja monissa kaupungeissa kilpailut voittaneena tarjoaa varmasti mahdollisuudet pärjätä.

PL on myös keskittänyt toimintonsa uudelle Ilmalan varikolle ja se on laajentunut jo huomattavasti, joten olisiko tuohon rahkeita vielä? Toisaalta onhan PL kertonut haluavansa kasvaa edelleen HSL-alueella.

Kuitenkin, nykyisistä liikennöitsijöistä näkisin Nobinan todennäköisimpänä puolustamassa omia linjojaan, samalla saisi Hakunilalle korvaajan (vai vieläkö varikon alue on kaavailtu lopetettavaksi ja asuntorakennettavaksi?).

Lopuksi, kuten jo sanoinkin, tässä olisi myös varsin otollinen paikka jollekin uudelle liikennöitsijälle tulla HSL-alueelle. Onhan se aika lailla helpompaa alkaa suunnitella toimintaa, kun on tilat valmiina.

Nämä toki ovat vain omia pohdintojani, joista ei voi tehdä mitään varmoja johtopäätöksiä. Se kuitenkin lienee todennäköistä, että tuon varikkopykälän vuoksi yksi liikennöitsijä tullee saamaan suurimman osan, jos ei kaikkea, ko. kierroksen liikenteestä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Se kuitenkin lienee todennäköistä, että tuon varikkopykälän vuoksi yksi liikennöitsijä tullee saamaan suurimman osan, jos ei kaikkea, ko. kierroksen liikenteestä.


Eiköhän tuo Itä-Vantaa tule ruotsalaistyyliin yhdeksi isoksi kohteeksi ihan omalle kilpailukierrokselleen. Ja sen kohteen sopimuksessa on sitten tuo varikkopykälä.

----------


## Ivecomies

Onko Nobinan Köysikujan varikko muuttamassa Tuupakkaan, kun Transdevin toiminta loppuu siellä elokkuussa kun se häviää kaikki sieltä ajettavat linjansa? ois enemmän tilaa.

----------


## Tenava

> Onko Nobinan Köysikujan varikko muuttamassa Tuupakkaan, kun Transdevin toiminta loppuu siellä elokkuussa kun se häviää kaikki sieltä ajettavat linjansa? ois enemmän tilaa.


Mistä niin päättelit että loppuu? Transdev Vantaa hoitaa edelleen Keravan liikennettä vajaalla 20autolla sekä espoon linja 124 liikennöinnin hoitaa Transdev Vantaa 7-8 autoa linjan 124 autojen sijainti voi olla muualla kuin vantaalla mutta kuitenkin huollot sekä muut korjauset hoidetaan kaikella todennäköisyydellä Tuupakasta. Pysyköön Nobina ihan omilla varikoillaan  :Smile:

----------


## aki

Vantaan Ojangon bussivarikkosuunnitelmasta on valitettu Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen joten rakentamisen aloitus siirtyy ainakin vuodella. Alun perin rakentamisen piti alkaa tänä vuonna ja valmista piti olla kesällä 2019 mutta nyt varikko voidaan ottaa käyttöön aikaisintaan Elokuussa 2020. Valituksen ovat tehneet yksityishenkilö sekä Rajakylän pientaloyhdistys ry joiden mukaan uusi varikko pilaa alueen vesistöä.

Lähde: Vantaan sanomat 12.9 (paperiversio)

----------


## hana

> Vantaan Ojangon bussivarikkosuunnitelmasta on valitettu Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen joten rakentamisen aloitus siirtyy ainakin vuodella. Alun perin rakentamisen piti alkaa tänä vuonna ja valmista piti olla kesällä 2019 mutta nyt varikko voidaan ottaa käyttöön aikaisintaan Elokuussa 2020. Valituksen ovat tehneet yksityishenkilö sekä Rajakylän pientaloyhdistys ry joiden mukaan uusi varikko pilaa alueen vesistöä.
> 
> Lähde: Vantaan sanomat 12.9 (paperiversio)


Tuohan on ollut jo pitkään tiedossa. Sen takia nyt osa Vantaan linjoista kilpailutetaan vuodeksi kun optiotkin on käytetty tiettyjen linjojen osalta.

----------


## aki

> Tuohan on ollut jo pitkään tiedossa. Sen takia nyt osa Vantaan linjoista kilpailutetaan vuodeksi kun optiotkin on käytetty tiettyjen linjojen osalta.


Tässä ketjussa tuota varikon valmistumisaikataulun muutosta ei kuitenkaan oltu aiemmin mainittu vaikka olisikin ollut pitkään tiedossa.

----------


## hana

> Tässä ketjussa tuota varikon valmistumisaikataulun muutosta ei kuitenkaan oltu aiemmin mainittu vaikka olisikin ollut pitkään tiedossa.


Totta tuokin, jutussa mainittiin myös se, että valituksesta odotellaan päätöstä syys-lokakuussa.

----------


## luukas79

> Onko Nobinan Köysikujan varikko muuttamassa Tuupakkaan, kun Transdevin toiminta loppuu siellä elokkuussa kun se häviää kaikki sieltä ajettavat linjansa? ois enemmän tilaa.


Eihän tuo mitään kielläkkään vaikka Transdev Vantaa jää ajamaan Keravan linjoja Tuupakasta. Onhan Transdev ja Nobina yhtiöillä jo aikoinaan ollut yhteisvarikosta Tuupaksta 2000 luvun alusta, yhtiöitten nimet sillon tais oll Concordia ja Veolia. 

Ja tämä on varma tieto koska ajoi juuri vuosituhannen alussa nykyisellä Nobinalla Tuupakassa "vuokrapaikoilla"....  :Cool: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:09 ----------

Ja kun aloitin tässä ketjussa, ajoiesten hevostoimiston tiedon mukaan - huhu siis - et Helb nykyisen omistajan alaisuudessa luopus Ruhasta kokonaan ja keskittäs toimintansa Hakunilaan.... 

Mut en itsekkään luota tohon...  :Wink:  :Eek:

----------


## Prompter

> Eihän tuo mitään kielläkkään vaikka Transdev Vantaa jää ajamaan Keravan linjoja Tuupakasta. Onhan Transdev ja Nobina yhtiöillä jo aikoinaan ollut yhteisvarikosta Tuupaksta 2000 luvun alusta, yhtiöitten nimet sillon tais oll Concordia ja Veolia. 
> 
> Ja tämä on varma tieto koska ajoi juuri vuosituhannen alussa nykyisellä Nobinalla Tuupakassa "vuokrapaikoilla"....


Ja vastaavasti Connex/Veolia ajoi 109:ä Klovista vuokrapaikoilla  :Cool:

----------


## kallio843

> Ja kun aloitin tässä ketjussa, ajoiesten hevostoimiston tiedon mukaan - huhu siis - et Helb nykyisen omistajan alaisuudessa luopus Ruhasta kokonaan ja keskittäs toimintansa Hakunilaan....


No korkeintaan Itä-vantaalaisen räkälän pöydästä saatu tieto. Siinä nyt ei olisi järjen hiventäkään, että HelB siirtäisi toiminnot Hakunilaan. Ensiksi, siirtoajot olisi pitkät ja Roihupelto on vajaakäytössä. Toiseksi, en usko että uudella varikolla riittäisi edes tila pyörittämään Nobinan ja HelBin toimintoja yhtä aikaa.

----------


## hana

> No korkeintaan Itä-vantaalaisen räkälän pöydästä saatu tieto. Siinä nyt ei olisi järjen hiventäkään, että HelB siirtäisi toiminnot Hakunilaan. Ensiksi, siirtoajot olisi pitkät ja Roihupelto on vajaakäytössä. Toiseksi, en usko että uudella varikolla riittäisi edes tila pyörittämään Nobinan ja HelBin toimintoja yhtä aikaa.


Hakunilan varikko ollaan lopettamassa parin vuoden päästä niin on kyllä melko erikoinen huhu. Korvaava varikko tullee näillä näkymin kehä kolmosen ja Porvoon moottoritien risteyksen lähettyville. Sen sijaan Varhasta Helbillä taitaa olla lähtö edessä kun tilalle tulee raitiovaunuvarikko.

----------


## Ivecomies

Tuleeko muuten Nobina ajamaan uudelta Koskelan varikoltaan muitakin linjoja kuin h71 ja h78?

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Tuleeko muuten Nobina ajamaan uudelta Koskelan varikoltaan muitakin linjoja kuin h71 ja h78?


Oletko sä varma että Nobina vuokraa itellensä Koskelan varikon?

----------


## Ivecomies

> Oletko sä varma että Nobina vuokraa itellensä Koskelan varikon?


Niin on sanottu joo.

----------


## VolvoBussi91

> Niin on sanottu joo.


Ehei, Koskelan varikon toiminta lopetetaan.

----------


## Ivecomies

> Ehei, Koskelan varikon toiminta lopetetaan.


Niinkö on? mä olin vaan ymmärtänyt että Nobina ottais sen käyttöön sen voitettua Transdeviltä h71:n ja h78:n, mut jos noin sanot, niin uskon kyllä. Tiedätkö sitten minne Nobina perustaa uuden varikon 71:stä ja 78:aa varten?

----------


## bernemi

> Niinkö on? mä olin vaan ymmärtänyt että Nobina ottais sen käyttöön sen voitettua Transdeviltä h71:n ja h78:n, mut jos noin sanot, niin uskon kyllä. Tiedätkö sitten minne Nobina perustaa uuden varikon 71:stä ja 78:aa varten?


Linjat 71, 77N ja 78 tullaan ajamaan minun tietojeni mukaan Hakunilasta.

----------


## Bussi Fani 99

> Ehei, Koskelan varikon toiminta lopetetaan.


Itsekin olen saanut saman käsityksen että Koskelan varikon toiminta lopetetaan...

----------


## Gulf

> Itsekin olen saanut saman käsityksen että Koskelan varikon toiminta lopetetaan...


Näin olen myös ymmärtänyt ja HKL on suunnitellut varikkoa Ruskeasuolle mikä korvaisi Koskelan ja Töölön hallit.

----------


## Melamies

> Näin olen myös ymmärtänyt ja HKL on suunnitellut varikkoa Ruskeasuolle mikä korvaisi Koskelan ja Töölön hallit.


Töölö ja Vallila poistuvat HKL:n varikkokäytöstä, Ruskeasuolle tulee uusi ja Koskelaan rakennetaan lisää, ilmeisesti maan alle.

----------


## ArtiZi

> Töölö ja Vallila poistuvat HKL:n varikkokäytöstä, Ruskeasuolle tulee uusi ja Koskelaan rakennetaan lisää, ilmeisesti maan alle.


Ruskeasulle on suunniteltu raitiovarikko nykyisen bussivarikon säilytyskentälle. Bussit tulevat säilytykseen ratikkavarikon katolle. Tämä ratikkavarikko mahdollisesti korvaisi Töölön varikon toiminnot.

Koskelaan on käynnistymässä kehityshanke, jossa Koskelaan siirtyisi Vallilan korjaamotoiminnot ja säilytystilaa laajennettaisiin.

Koskelan bussivarikko sen sijaan on poistumassa lopputilanteessa käytöstä.

https://dev.hel.fi/paatokset/media/a...e1e76c2feb.pdf

----------


## Melamies

> Bussit tulevat säilytykseen ratikkavarikon katolle.


Eli ratikat säilytetään lämpöisessä hallissa (hyvä niin), mutta busseille tuskin tehdään edes katosta sinne katolle.

----------


## Gulf

> Eli ratikat säilytetään lämpöisessä hallissa (hyvä niin), mutta busseille tuskin tehdään edes katosta sinne katolle.


Eihän ne ennenkään ole olleet katoksen alla, lukuunottamatta hybridejä ja muutamaa pikkubussia.

----------


## Melamies

> Eihän ne ennenkään ole olleet katoksen alla, lukuunottamatta hybridejä ja muutamaa pikkubussia.


Onko ratikoiden säilytys lämpöisessä hallissa sitten välttämätöntä?

----------


## Resiina

Keravalle avautui Pohjolan liikenteen uusi varikko 12.08.2019. Siellä käsin ajetaan linjoja 633N, 641, 642, 643, 643N, 665, 665A. 665K, 665N. 972, 973, 975, 975N, 976, 977, 977V, 978, 978K ja 985

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Keravalle avautui Pohjolan liikenteen uusi varikko 12.08.2019. Siellä käsin ajetaan linjoja 633N, 641, 642, 643, 643N, 665, 665A. 665K, 665N. 972, 973, 975, 975N, 976, 977, 977V, 978, 978K ja 985


Ajetaanko tältä varikolta myös linjat 738 ja 973?

----------


## Resiina

> Ajetaanko tältä varikolta myös linjat 738 ja 973?


Kyllä ajetaan, ne unohtuivat listasta

----------


## hana

> Kyllä ajetaan, ne unohtuivat listasta


973 on kyllä listassasi, mutta 642K puuttuu.

----------


## Resiina

> 973 on kyllä listassasi, mutta 642K puuttuu.


No se sieltä unohtui

----------


## Tenava

> No se sieltä unohtui


964B puuttuu myös.

----------


## hana

> Vantaan Ojangon bussivarikkosuunnitelmasta on valitettu Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen joten rakentamisen aloitus siirtyy ainakin vuodella. Alun perin rakentamisen piti alkaa tänä vuonna ja valmista piti olla kesällä 2019 mutta nyt varikko voidaan ottaa käyttöön aikaisintaan Elokuussa 2020. Valituksen ovat tehneet yksityishenkilö sekä Rajakylän pientaloyhdistys ry joiden mukaan uusi varikko pilaa alueen vesistöä.
> 
> Lähde: Vantaan sanomat 12.9 (paperiversio)


Tästä viestistä on yli vuosi, onko päätös tullut jo? En löytänyt mitään pienellä etsinnällä.

----------


## bernemi

Luotettavasta lähteestä saamani tiedon mukaan HelB:n uusi Espoon varikko tulee olemaan Hyljekujalla, Suomenojalla. Sieltä ajettaneen linjat 111, 113, 114.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Luotettavasta lähteestä saamani tiedon mukaan HelB:n uusi Espoon varikko tulee olemaan Hyljekujalla, Suomenojalla. Sieltä ajettaneen linjat 111, 113, 114.


Tälle löytyy myös ihan tietoa. 

https://www.finder.fi/Tilausajo/Hels...tiedot/1622910

Varikko tosin ei ole vielä käytössä.

----------


## Zambo

> Tälle löytyy myös ihan tietoa. 
> 
> https://www.finder.fi/Tilausajo/Hels...tiedot/1622910
> 
> Varikko tosin ei ole vielä käytössä.


Tuo on lähinnä historiallista tietoa!

----------


## hana

> Vantaan Ojangon bussivarikkosuunnitelmasta on valitettu Helsingin hallinto-oikeuteen joten rakentamisen aloitus siirtyy ainakin vuodella. Alun perin rakentamisen piti alkaa tänä vuonna ja valmista piti olla kesällä 2019 mutta nyt varikko voidaan ottaa käyttöön aikaisintaan Elokuussa 2020. Valituksen ovat tehneet yksityishenkilö sekä Rajakylän pientaloyhdistys ry joiden mukaan uusi varikko pilaa alueen vesistöä.
> 
> Lähde: Vantaan sanomat 12.9 (paperiversio)


Ojangon bussivarikon kaava on tullut voimaan 16.10.2019 eli tämäkin asia pääsee etenemään.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Nyt alkoi kiinnostamaan. Mihin sitten Ruhan korvaava bussivarikko sijoittuisi?


Ymmärsin Sampan viestin niin, että raitiovaunuvarikko menisi muualle. Ehkä ymmärsin väärin?

----------


## vristo

> Ymmärsin Sampan viestin niin, että raitiovaunuvarikko menisi muualle. Ehkä ymmärsin väärin?


Aina menee kummallisemmaksi. Olen käsittänyt, että Ruskeasuon ratikkavarikon suunnitelmat on jo pitkällä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 13:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 13:15 ----------

Onko tilanne siis muuttunut tästä?

https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...e-ja-koskelaan

----------


## samulih

> Ojangon bussivarikon kaava on tullut voimaan 16.10.2019 eli tämäkin asia pääsee etenemään.


https://www.vantaansanomat.fi/artikk...t-valituslupaa

*Westlinin mukaan urakkatarjoukset saadaan maaliskuun alussa.

 Rakennustyöt on tarkoitus käynnistää jo ennen tulevaa kesää. Varikko valmistuu kesällä 2021 hyvissä ajoin ennen syysliikenteen alkamista elokuun puolivälissä.
*

----------


## Max

> Onko tilanne siis muuttunut tästä?
> 
> https://www.helsinginuutiset.fi/arti...e-ja-koskelaan


Ainakin siltä osin, että nähtävästi vuonna 2019 ei vielä ole rakennettu mitään.

----------


## vristo

> Ainakin siltä osin, että nähtävästi vuonna 2019 ei vielä ole rakennettu mitään.


Kyllä ainakin suunnitelma löytyy Helsingin kaupungin karttapalvelun sivuilta. Suunnittelu, on siellä lukevan tiedon mukaan, alkamassa helmikuussa 2020. Hankkeen valmistumisvuosi on arvioitu vuodeksi 2022.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ainakin siltä osin, että nähtävästi vuonna 2019 ei vielä ole rakennettu mitään.


Ei niin, ja vriston linkittämän uutisen julkaisemisajankohdan jälkeisenä vuonna tiedettiin vähän enemmän: Linkki HKL-liikelaitoksen päätökseen. Tuon mukaan rakentaminen voi alkaa aikaisintaan 2020. Mutta miten asia on edennyt sitten syksyllä 2019 eri portaissa...?

----------


## vristo

Ruskeasuon bussi- ja raitiovaunuvarikko:
https://youtu.be/5-sVNxG9k-k

----------


## kalle.

> Ruskeasuon bussi- ja raitiovaunuvarikko:
> https://youtu.be/5-sVNxG9k-k


Onko muuten olemassa jokin erityinen syy, että miksi raitiotievaunuja ei voida säilyttää ulkona? Minkä takia ne tulee olla tallissa säilytettäviä. Luulisi ainakin lämmityksenkin olevan helppoa kun sähköäkin on saatavilla määrättömästi ajolangasta.

----------


## hylje

Ratikat on kalliimpia ja pitkäikäisempiä, joten säilytyshallit ovat taloudellisempia kuin busseilla. Siksi niitä on enemmän. Bussit vanhenevat ja menettävät käyttö- ja jälleenmyyntiarvonsa suhteellisen nopeasti muutenkin joten ulkosäilytys ei haittaa niin paljoa.

----------


## kuukanko

Hakunilan varikon omistaja KOy Kehäsuora (jonka omistaja kokonaan Vantaan kaupunki) on nyt alkanut kilpailuttaa Hakunilan varikon purku-urakkaa. Hankintailmoitus

----------


## Pera

HelB on aloittanut toimintansa Ilmalan varikolla 1.11.2021 alkaen.

----------


## Gulf

> 10.3.
> HelB 805 / 587 (Roihupellon? Volvo 8700LE 4x2)


HelBillä ei ole varikkoa Roihupellossa, vaan Myllypurossa ja tämä varikko tottelee nimeä Vartiokylän varikko eli Varha ihan niinkuin edeltäjänsä Viilarintiellä, tuleva raidekokerin varikko.

Mutta mitä autoon tulee, niin oli Varhan auto Varhan vuorolla 😉

----------


## pehkonen

> HelBillä ei ole varikkoa Roihupellossa, vaan Myllypurossa ja tämä varikko tottelee nimeä Vartiokylän varikko eli Varha ihan niinkuin edeltäjänsä Viilarintiellä, tuleva raidekokerin varikko.


Jos nyt pilkkua viilataan, niin varikko on Roihupellossa https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roihupelto , joka tosin on osa Vartiokylän kaupunginosaa https://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vartiokyl%C3%A4 . Rohupelto rajoittuu etelässä Itäväylään, lännessä Viikintiehen ja pohjoisessa Karhunkaatajantiehen. Idässä Roihupellon raja kulkee Ratasmyllyntietä seuraten.

----------


## bussitietäjä

> HelBillä ei ole varikkoa Roihupellossa, vaan Myllypurossa ja tämä varikko tottelee nimeä Vartiokylän varikko eli Varha ihan niinkuin edeltäjänsä Viilarintiellä, tuleva raidekokerin varikko.


Roihupelto (HelB)

Liikennöitsijä: HelB
Osoite: Metrovarikonkuja 4, Helsinki
Busseja: n. 30

HelB:llä on pieni kylmä varikko Itäkeskuksen lähellä metrovarikon vieressä. Varikko on valmistunut 2020 ja sen omistaa HKL.
Lähde: http://www.kuukankorpi.com/paikallis...e/varikot.html

----------


## Rantamörkö

> Roihupelto (HelB)
> 
> Liikennöitsijä: HelB
> Osoite: Metrovarikonkuja 4, Helsinki...


Kyllä se varikko yhä tunnetaan Varhana (Vartiokylä). Roihupellosta puhuttaessa tarkoitetaan Nobinan toimipistettä samalla lähialueella. Helbiläiset itse puhuvat Varhasta ja alan muut toimijat Roihupellosta liittyen Nobinaan.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kyllä se varikko yhä tunnetaan Varhana (Vartiokylä). Roihupellosta puhuttaessa tarkoitetaan Nobinan toimipistettä samalla lähialueella. Helbiläiset itse puhuvat Varhasta ja alan muut toimijat Roihupellosta liittyen Nobinaan.


Käytännön kielenkäytössä ainakin bussiliikennöitsijät (tai niiden henkilökuntaan kuuluvat) jatkavat nimen Varha käyttöä myös korvaajan osalta. Hyvin monille uusikin varikko on Varha, tai Uusi Varha tai jopa leikkimielinen Varha 2.0. Päätöksentekoasiakirjoissa näkyy kuitenkin Roihupellon bussivarikko, ehkä siksikin, että sijaintipaikka on Roihupeltoa maantieteellisesti, aivan kuten naapurien metron ja Raide-Jokerinkin varikoiden kohdalla on. Tietenkin vanhakin Varha oli Roihupellossa (vieläpä Raide-Jokerin varikon paikalla), mutta aikanaan sitä perustettaessa varikko nimettiin kaupunginosan, ei osa-alueen, mukaan. Vartiokylään kuuluu tämän hetken aluejaon mukaan seuraavat osa-alueet: Vartioharju, Puotila, Puotinharju, Myllypuro, Marjaniemi, Roihupelto ja Itäkeskus.

Eli virallisesti puheena oleva linja-autovarikko on Roihupellon varikko, mutta sitä nimeä tietyssä käytännön viestinnässä vältellään, jottei tulisi sekaannuksia Nobinan Roihupellon varikon kanssa. Sehän on aivan eri varikko toisaalla Roihupellossa.

----------


## Melamies

Lujabetoni voitti Ruskeasuon raitiovaunu- ja bussivarikkohankkeen betonitoimitukset:

https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2022/07...nitoimitukset/

Tuossa on havainnekuva, mutta silti raideristeys pistää silmään. Onkohan se jopa kaksoiristeysvaihde?

----------


## EVhki

> Lujabetoni voitti Ruskeasuon raitiovaunu- ja bussivarikkohankkeen betonitoimitukset:
> 
> https://www.rakennuslehti.fi/2022/07...nitoimitukset/
> 
> Tuossa on havainnekuva, mutta silti raideristeys pistää silmään. Onkohan se jopa kaksoiristeysvaihde?


En löytänyt kaupungin karttapalvelusta mitään kaavakarttoja tai liikennesuunnitelmia, joista olisi selvinnyt tuon kohdan raideratkaisu. En ylipäätään löytänyt mitään suunnitelmaa tuosta varikosta, vain yhdysraiteen katuosuudet löysin. Mielenkiintoiselta näyttää kyllä. Kuvasta en sinänsä erota mitään vaihdemaista, mutta ei tuollaiseen kuvaan sellaista ehkä olisi saatu näkyviinkään? Löytäisikö joku jotain tarkempia suunnitelmia varikosta?

----------


## aki

Åbergin linja siirtää varikkonsa suomenojalta koskeloon, osoitteeseen minttupelto (Lähde:ÅL FB-sivut) Uuden tontin rakennustyöt ovat vasta alkamassa, eli ilmeisesti alkuvaiheessa uusia alihankintalinjoja 583/584 ajetaan vielä hyljekujalta käsin?

----------


## hana

> Åbergin linja siirtää varikkonsa suomenojalta koskeloon, osoitteeseen minttupelto (Lähde:ÅL FB-sivut) Uuden tontin rakennustyöt ovat vasta alkamassa, eli ilmeisesti alkuvaiheessa uusia alihankintalinjoja 583/584 ajetaan vielä hyljekujalta käsin?


Taitaa olla kuitenkin niin, että tuonne uudelle varikolle tulee vain HSL-liikenne ja muut bussit jäävät edelleen Hyljekujalle.

----------


## Vakionopeudensäädin

> Taitaa olla kuitenkin niin, että tuonne uudelle varikolle tulee vain HSL-liikenne ja muut bussit jäävät edelleen Hyljekujalle.


Itse taas ymmärsin, että varikkoalueen tilalle tulee kerrostaloja, koska Åbergin Linja oli kommentoinut uudempaan Facebook-päivitykseen , että Transdevin vanhat katokset on purettu kerrostalojen rakentamisen alta.

----------


## Makke93

> Itse taas ymmärsin, että varikkoalueen tilalle tulee kerrostaloja, koska Åbergin Linja oli kommentoinut uudempaan Facebook-päivitykseen , että Transdevin vanhat katokset on purettu kerrostalojen rakentamisen alta.


Espoon karttapalvelun mukaan Hyljekuja 1:n kohdalle ja sen eteläpuoliselle tontille Suomenlahdentiellä on kaavoitettu asuntoja, mutta Hyljekuja 3:een, missä Åbergin varikko on, ei ole kaavoitettu. Eikä ole myöskään vielä edes vireillä olevaa asemakaavaa sen kohdalla.

----------


## hana

> Itse taas ymmärsin, että varikkoalueen tilalle tulee kerrostaloja, koska Åbergin Linja oli kommentoinut uudempaan Facebook-päivitykseen , että Transdevin vanhat katokset on purettu kerrostalojen rakentamisen alta.


Toki he joutuvat jossain vaiheessa lähtemään kokonaan, mutta ei ihan vielä.

----------

